# Apples?



## myky11 (Jan 8, 2015)

I want to try giving my hedgie apples. I have a few quick questions. Can they eat the peels? Also, are honey crisp and/or gala apples ok?


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Either should be fine, I would avoid the peels and as always no core, stem, leaves or seeds.


----------



## myky11 (Jan 8, 2015)

ok thanks


----------



## Prickerz (Sep 17, 2014)

Good luck trying to get the hedgehog to eat it though!


----------



## myky11 (Jan 8, 2015)

Prickerz said:


> Good luck trying to get the hedgehog to eat it though!


Ikr:roll: I tried hand feeding. He licked it and moved on Then I tried putting a few bits in his cage and he pooped on them. Guess now I know what he thinks of apples :lol:


----------



## CashmereSkeleton (Nov 28, 2014)

I tried giving Erin some watermelon and she pooped on that. At least she was very clear about how she felt...


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

Ok that's hilarious :lol:

I've given bell apple, and Asian pair. Though I don't remember if she ate apple, she did eat the Asian pair I gave her!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

CashmereSkeleton said:


> I tried giving Erin some watermelon and she pooped on that. At least she was very clear about how she felt...


Lily would be gasping at the blasphemy. :lol: She LOVED watermelon, it was one of the treats she would eat no matter what, even when she was feeling crappy. Other than melon, though, she didn't think much of fruit.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Try unsweetened applesauce, mine won't eat apples but they will eat applesauce.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Try masking the apple scent with something like smudged crickets or worm body ooze. Does wonders. I often do the same thing with healthy choices that they don't wanna eat


----------

